# How much non GW pieces can you use?



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

If I wanted to use bits from another company, for example scibor lion shoulder pads with GW Space Marines, would I be able to use them in the store? Is there a definitive rule stating what you can and can not use or something in between?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

50% must be GW from what I have heard...


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

The general rule for conversions last I heard is that they need to be 30% GW but it can depend on the store manager as much as anything else.

But I would go with the 50% stated above to be safe.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Ok cool, I've always stayed clear of buying bits from other places but there's some I really want to use.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

depends on the store, some wont allow any non GW bits,though there are so many indies these days it must be difficult for them to keep track of whats not GW. best bet is to ask the store


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

I know that the local Battle Bunker has been closely examining every army that people have brought through its doors of late....driven quite a few away from what I've being hearing.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I'll ask my store next time I go, only bits I wanted to use where shoulder pads and even then only on my "sergeants" if not then I could probably live without them, gonna try the white lion chariot shoulder pieces as well so got a viable replacement at least. You'd think that if you spend the majority of the money on GW stuff and only adding in little bits here and there from elsewhere then you'd be ok.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Words_of_Truth said:


> I'll ask my store next time I go, only bits I wanted to use where shoulder pads and even then only on my "sergeants" if not then I could probably live without them, gonna try the white lion chariot shoulder pieces as well so got a viable replacement at least. You'd think that if you spend the majority of the money on GW stuff and only adding in little bits here and there from elsewhere then you'd be ok.


As the others have said it often depends on the whims of the staff at individual stores. The best thing to do would be to ask, as the problem isn't so much the GW staff themselves but other customers. If they let some customers, particularly kids use non-GW parts, even on a small scale, I can see them having quite a problem after a while.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I think that the general rule is 50% maximum.

Midnight


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

for me the rule is I can use models that are anywhere from 1% to 99% none GW, simply because I don't care, my money, my army, my choice of opponents and where I play


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

James Tiberius said:


> for me the rule is I can use models that are anywhere from 1% to 99% none GW, simply because I don't care, my money, my army, my choice of opponents and where I play


Do you have this view on life too? because you are going to get a rude awakening in the near future.

if the model needs to be around 50% GW then just make sure you use GW paint and a GW Base or something..... that should cover it :grin::victory:

Chaosftw


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Around 70-80% of my IG army is non-GW.
Around 20% of my SM are non-GW.

I don't play in a GW store (don't play 40k in ANY stores) and GW don't tell us what we can use in tournaments, either.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

James Tiberius said:


> for me the rule is I can use models that are anywhere from 1% to 99% none GW, simply because I don't care, my money, my army, my choice of opponents and where I play


Unless of course you want to play in a GW store and use their gaming and painting areas. But it's obvious you don't do that.

Remember it only has to be 50% GW on the _outside_, you can use whatever base model you want as long as it's tooled up on the surface with GW bitz.


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

Chaosftw said:


> Do you have this view on life too? because you are going to get a rude awakening in the near future.


my views on *toy soldiers* cannot be compared to my views on life, to even suggest the two are connected is desperate, very very desperate indeed.


Samules said:


> Unless of course you want to play in a GW store and use their gaming and painting areas. But it's obvious you don't do that


well you can't play in GW stores anyway, or paint or model, all the ones round me are 1 man stores, so gaming is not allowed, not even demo games if more than 2 people are in store, same for painting or model making, so thats fine by me, not very nice places to game anyway I find.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Huh, my one man store has 2 gaming tables and a painting table and is packed every day after 3 o clock except sundays.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Words_of_Truth said:


> If I wanted to use bits from another company, for example scibor lion shoulder pads with GW Space Marines, would I be able to use them in the store? Is there a definitive rule stating what you can and can not use or something in between?


What, you didn't believe me?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

jaysen said:


> What, you didn't believe me?


I did I just wanted more opinions, as it differs from store to store and I was wondering if there is a definitive rule on the issue


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

In each of my armies there's approximately between two to five models which aren't _'pure' _GW. Those might be models from other sources which have been spiced up a little with GW parts, even if it's only for the base design, or they are total conversions with parts both GW and non-GW. Latest project was a warshrine of Slaanesh - only the beasts of burden actually were GW steeds of Slaanesh, everything else was scratch build or converted. Thus far no one complained.
I'm also using a lot of older models (especially from the chaos and / or eldar range) which todays younger players wouldn't instantly recognize as GW models.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

James Tiberius said:


> well you can't play in GW stores anyway, or paint or model, all the ones round me are 1 man stores, so gaming is not allowed, not even demo games if more than 2 people are in store, same for painting or model making, so thats fine by me, not very nice places to game anyway I find.


Sure they didn't just tell _you_ that because you're such a little ray of sunshine on the topic of all things GW?

My local stores a one man band and has games and allows use of the painting table. 
As for playing games there it's pot luck whether you get the older regulars or the snot noses in. (Not all the kids are snot noses btw there's a couple of em that know more about the current rules than I do lol.)

Saturdays are to be avoided as the place is a dumping ground for annoying kids that the parents have got fed up with dragging round shops.

I must admit he had to have a good hard think about allowing me to use my scratch built Ork vehicles in the store, but was ok once he worked out that the only pre-made mini parts were GW even if it's just a couple of glyphs.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Viscount Vash said:


> I must admit he had to have a good hard think about allowing me to use my scratch built Ork vehicles in the store, but was ok once he worked out that the only pre-made mini parts were GW even if it's just a couple of glyphs.


That seems common everywhere though. GW are very antsy about letting other companies get any publicity on their turf. 

That said, you can scratchbuild whatever you want so long as it has a gw model at its core or foundations.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Gw generally treat us aussies like shit so non gw is generally smiled upon where i am. Our local shop stocks the wargames factory troopers for guard players to use. My armies are all ok despite the large numbers of non gw models. All I do is make sure the bases are right and the weapons and wargear are identifiable. The only ones I have not used yet are my medusas because they are straight at43 models. I have yet to repaint or convert them.


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

Aussies can apparently just get fucked.

I asked if I could use one of my Scibor minatures with heavy converting for my BA. Only using the wings and head. Nope. Can't even use the base.

GW really fucking piss me off sometimes.


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

Viscount Vash said:


> My local stores a one man band and has games and allows use of the painting table.


thats beautiful for you, it truly is, what difference does it make to me?
and what difference would it make?, GW is still a shithole to play in, I'd rather play at home, at an FLGS or at a club, I don't know why anyone would wanna play in an actual GW, considering how eager you are to leave just in case you end up with a tactical squad shoved up your back passage from the staff


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

James Tiberius said:


> thats beautiful for you, it truly is, what difference does it make to me?
> and what difference would it make?, GW is still a shithole to play in, I'd rather play at home, at an FLGS or at a club, I don't know why anyone would wanna play in an actual GW, considering how eager you are to leave just in case you end up with a tactical squad shoved up your back passage from the staff


It doesn't mean anything to you, just the same as this thread means nothing to you, because I was asking about my circumstances where my local GW is ran by one guy but has painting tables and gaming tables.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

James Tiberius said:


> thats beautiful for you, it truly is, what difference does it make to me?
> and what difference would it make?, GW is still a shithole to play in, I'd rather play at home, at an FLGS or at a club, I don't know why anyone would wanna play in an actual GW, considering how eager you are to leave just in case you end up with a tactical squad shoved up your back passage from the staff



I don't really give a flying fuck what you think or what difference it would make to you to be honest.

Your tone and desperate need to validate your existence by trying to annoy members by being as confrontational as possible is quickly wearing thin and I am getting tired of your attitude.


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

Lets calm down hey lads. Vash, I've personally argued with this guy before. Just let it go.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

James Tiberius said:


> thats beautiful for you, it truly is, what difference does it make to me?
> and what difference would it make?, GW is still a shithole to play in, I'd rather play at home, at an FLGS or at a club, I don't know why anyone would wanna play in an actual GW, considering how eager you are to leave just in case you end up with a tactical squad shoved up your back passage from the staff


Generalizing really isn`t fair. Granted I`ve been to a gw like this one, but I`ve also been to two more that were just as friendly as any flgs. 

Their policies may suck, but it also depends on the store clerks themselves, most of whom are decent people who work there out of love for the hobby (and they have to love it considering what they get paid). 

It is wrong and ignorant to judge an entire group based on a few individuals, something that any member of a niche group like wargamers should know. 


On topic so as not to incur Vash`s wrath, they generally seem okay with nondistinct bitz taken from other races, so long as these are not the focus of the model. Resin wings from another game system were used on another customer`s hive tyrant and this was fine because they did not form the basis of the model. 

Similarly, I`ve seen wwII weapons used on IG units, this was also fine. I`ve seen arachnid parts used on nids, also fine. 

It depends on how hardass the store staff are. If you`re on good terms with them, most will be reasonable enough.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Mindlessness said:


> Lets calm down hey lads. Vash, I've personally argued with this guy before. Just let it go.


hey if he wants to argue with Vash i say let him opcorn:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

It's not a major problem, I may not use them at all and could try to convert them, they would just look better probably as I'm not the best converter, but I'll probably stick the shoulder pad from the white lion chariot on a normal shoulder pad and it will give roughly the same idea, except it'll look more like a head attached to a pad rather than something sculpted into the pad.

Anyway I'll ask him first I guess just to make sure.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

James Tiberius said:


> thats beautiful for you, it truly is, what difference does it make to me?
> and what difference would it make?, GW is still a shithole to play in, I'd rather play at home, at an FLGS or at a club, I don't know why anyone would wanna play in an actual GW, considering how eager you are to leave just in case you end up with a tactical squad shoved up your back passage from the staff



I was pointing out a false generalization. Like those you just said. Plenty of games workshop managers are not A-holes. Sure they will suggest you buy things, their livelyhood depends on it, any shop owner ANYWHERE will want you to buy things if you stay there for a while. If anything GW is especially tolerant since you could stay there all day painting or playing without buying things and they won't kick you out.

In other words, have fun at your indie hobby store and I'll have fun at my GW. There is no need to change the arangement or argue about something that is entirely opinion and/or different respective GWs.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Viscount Vash said:


> Your tone and desperate need to validate your existence by trying to annoy members by being as confrontational as possible is quickly wearing thin and I am getting tired of your attitude.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

DeathKlokk said:


>


Heh heh, looks likely, doesn't it? Anybody remember Stella, or has the Inquisition purged that name from the collective memory?

OT, to be honest, if it's only a set of shoulder pads, if anybody takes issue with them, just tell them you are a stunningly good sculptor, and they are of your own devising. 

I think the problem arises when people try to use models totally unrelated to GW, like one of the many alternative greater demons, thunder wolves, or jet bikes available from independent manufaturers. Shoulder pads shouldn't really raise too many eye brows.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Though they tend to be a little more tolerant of models of units they don't sell. They still require you put some GW bitz on em anyway.


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

Well, that is interesting. I am making my own SM chapter and some bits are not from GW and I heavily convert them. Part GW parts, part other manufacturers, part GS and plastic card. When I finish my army, fluff and everything around it I want to send pictures to GW and maybe they will show it on their website  BUT! if they will see there are non-GW bits will they throw it to trash can cause my models are not pure GW?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Entarion said:


> Well, that is interesting. I am making my own SM chapter and some bits are not from GW and I heavily convert them. Part GW parts, part other manufacturers, part GS and plastic card. When I finish my army, fluff and everything around it I want to send pictures to GW and maybe they will show it on their website  BUT! if they will see there are non-GW bits will they throw it to trash can cause my models are not pure GW?


likely hood is if they include non GW parts that are easy to recognise such as scibor then you wont get them to show them, if they were just conversions and self sculpted then they would be ok. But if you want GW to showcase the models you cant expect them to turn a blind eye to the non GW parts you have purchased ,you wouldnt expect to see macdonalds fries in a photo promoting burger king whopa meals would you?


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> likely hood is if they include non GW parts that are easy to recognise such as scibor then you wont get them to show them, if they were just conversions and self sculpted then they would be ok. But if you want GW to showcase the models...


Yes you are completly right. I didn't realize it at first. I presume it concers Golden Daemon competition, doesn't it?


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

The GW Gestapo has been notified of your intentions- please remain calm, a Red Shirt will be by shortly to escort you.



In all due seriousness, I've never had to worry about it. There isn't a GW store for miles- all retailers and events are independent. They couldn't give a hoot if your whole army was made of paper cut o- okay maybe they would mind that but you get the idea. I made a whole squad of Scouts once out of some Dust Tactics guys and slapped some Guardsmen heads on them.


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

*C'Tan Chimera:*
Yes. When I realized it I was like 









only because I use bits from scibbor. No GW store in my country but still I will never be posted worldwide by GW
:cray:

But who cares :laugh: GW for players, such arrogants


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeah, post your pictures here and on other sites such as DakkaDakka and Coolminiornot. They probably will be seen by more people anyway.


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

I will post it here definitely. Best page about 40k and friendly community


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Heh heh, looks likely, doesn't it? Anybody remember Stella, or has the Inquisition purged that name from the collective memory?


I gotta be honest the more i see of JT's posts the more i suspect he's Stella in disguise. Even down to the systems that he plays. 

OT: Usually in friendly games and at indi clubs or indi stores you'll be fine. Heck most games workshops won't even sweat it if a model is promarily made of plasticard or scratch built. 

Most official GW stores won't let you use their facilities if they have proof that you are supporting the competition. At the end of the day the biggest marketing asset they have is their stores, people come in and see cool terrain and models and a fun atmosphere that makes people want to buy. They don't want people coming in and seeing a game and then asking "hey those are cool, like super terminator models" and then hearing "yeah i picked them up from a little company online and they were selling them cheaper then the GW set."


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

The way it works at GW stores is you are renting the play space and terrain at the cost of every model on the table being mostly made by GW.


----------



## Suijin (Aug 11, 2011)

Ah, despite being costly and time prohibitive (especially to me, as I find I have no time), I dream of using a 3D printer someday to make models for an army. Looking online you can do some very neat things, even going so far as not needing assembly or painting. These are for the top end most expensive ones though.

Ah well.

Maybe in the future GW will sell licenses to print your own models, haha, yeah right. That would be like the music industry allowing you to print your own CDs.


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

Suijin said:


> Maybe in the future GW will sell licenses to print your own models, haha, yeah right. That would be like the music industry allowing you to print your own CDs.


yeah I never did that...oh wait


----------

